# Quanto mai...



## leev8

Buongiorno 

Per anni ho utilizzato "quanto mai" per esprimere un rammarico o un pentimento, per esempio in frasi come:
"Quanto mai sono uscito, mi hanno fregato il portafogli", "Quanto mai ti ho raccontato il mio segreto... l'hai spifferato ai quattro venti", "Non avrei dovuto ascoltare il tuo consiglio, quanto mai...".
Di recente però ho scoperto che questo utilizzo di "quanto mai" non è attestato da nessuna parte (sicuramente non nei principali vocabolari di lingua italiana).
Che sia una forma dialettale? Potrebbe derivare, in qualche modo, da "quando mai"? Anche se il significato è ben diverso...

Grazie.


----------



## King Crimson

"Quanto mai" è un errore (come confermato anche dal forum del Corriere della Sera), probabilmente derivante dalla assonanza delle due espressioni.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ho appena letto lo stesso articolo e devo dire che sono sorpreso.
Per me "Quanto mai.." usato come suggerito è naturale e non può mai essere sostituito da "quando mai". Evidentemente non è italiano standard.


----------



## mcrasnich

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ho appena letto lo stesso articolo e devo dire che sono sorpreso.
> Per me "Quanto mai.." usato come suggerito è naturale e non può mai essere sostituito da "quando mai". Evidentemente non è italiano standard.





leev8 said:


> Per anni ho utilizzato "quanto mai" per esprimere un rammarico o un pentimento, per esempio in frasi come:
> "Quanto mai sono uscito, mi hanno fregato il portafogli", "Quanto mai ti ho raccontato il mio segreto... l'hai spifferato ai quattro venti", "Non avrei dovuto ascoltare il tuo consiglio, quanto mai...".


Interessante, è dal lombardo? Potete fare una perifrasi delle frasi sopra, per chiarire il significato?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"*Quanto mai ti ho raccontato il mio segreto*... l'hai spifferato ai quattro venti" 
"*Che sciocco che sono stato* a raccontarti il mio segreto... l'hai spifferato ai quattro venti" 
"*Che errore che ho fatto* a raccontarti il mio segreto... l'hai spifferato ai quattro venti"


----------



## mcrasnich

Paulfromitaly said:


> "*Quanto mai ti ho raccontato il mio segreto*... l'hai spifferato ai quattro venti"
> "*Che sciocco che sono stato* a raccontarti il mio segreto... l'hai spifferato ai quattro venti"
> "*Che errore che ho fatto* a raccontarti il mio segreto... l'hai spifferato ai quattro venti"


Grazie!


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> Evidentemente non è italiano standard.


Infatti con quel significato è una 'locuzione' lombarda.  Io, prima di 'immigrare' in Lombardia provenendo dall'Emilia (e per alcuni anni dalla Toscana), non l'avevo mai sentita.
Però 'quanto mai' esiste in italiano standard - con un altro significato: _mi è piovuto addosso  denaro quanto mai;  quel panorama è bello quanto mai; quella tesi è quantomai/quanto mai discutibile _(il senso è: tanto quanto mai prima, tanto quanto mai in altra occasione - quindi 'moltissimo/estremamente'...).
QUANTOMAI:  Treccani


----------



## Starless74

Per quel che vale, neanch'io (Centro Italia) prima d'ora l'avevo mai sentito usare nel modo in questione, ma sempre nel significato standard citato da bearded.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Si usa anche come espressione isolata "Quanto mai!" per indicare che ci si pente di aver fatto o detto qualcosa, ci si rende conto di aver sbagliato.


----------



## Mary49

CORRIERE DELLA SERA.it - Forum - Scioglilingua



Da mesi tra giovanissimi amici amanti della lingua italiana si dibatte sulla correttezza o meno delle espressioni in oggetto. Mentre tutti sono concordi nell'affermare che "quando mai" si usi in frasi interrogative del tipo "Quando mai ho detto che avrei dato l'esame?" col significato di: "non ho mai detto che avrei dato l'esame", la conversazione si anima sul "quanto mai". Io, ad esempio, lo utilizzo per esprimere una sorta di pentimento e rammarico: "quanto mai non ho dato l'esame prima!", ma molti amici sostengono che anche in questo tipo di frasi debba essere usato "quando mai". Spero di essere stata sufficientemente chiara. Può aiutarci almeno lei? Abbiamo anche scommesso una pizza! (quanto mai ho accettato!)





De Rienzo Giovedì, 11 Febbraio 2010         
Mi sa che dovrà pagare la pizza: la forma "quanto mai" in questo significato non si usa,
Mi dispiace.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Quale sarebbe un'espressione idiomatica equivalente in italiano "nazionale"? Sicuramente non "quando mai", almeno secondo me. Mi vengono in mente solo espressioni dialettali che, tradotte letteralmente suonerebbero:
"Non fu mai" che ti ho detto il mio segreto.
"Per diavolo" ti ho detto il mio segreto.


----------



## bearded

Io direi:  ''Non t'avessi mai detto il mio segreto!''/''Perché mai t'ho detto il mio segreto?''
(dialettal-colloquiale delle mie parti: ''accidenti a me quando ti ho detto il mio segreto!''


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> ''Non t'avessi mai detto il mio segreto!''


Si, oppure "non te lo avessi mai detto!"


----------



## Starless74

Bearded e Paul mi hanno decisamente battuto sul tempo.
"Mannaggia a me (e a) quando..." è un'altra variante.

[ risposta incrociata ]


----------



## swindaff

Starless74 said:


> Per quel che vale, neanch'io (Centro Italia) prima d'ora l'avevo mai sentito usare nel modo in questione, ma sempre nel significato standard citato da bearded.


Concordo e aggiungo anche io direi "mannaggia a me che ti ho raccontato questa cosa!"

"Quando mai", invece, si usa come negazione, ma non necessariamente in forma interrogativa come suggerito in #10, ma a questo punto non sono più sicura che fatto che non sia un uso locale. Voi cosa dite?
Esempio:
"Sei stato tu a dirmi di fare così!"
"Io? Ma quando mai!"


----------



## bearded

Al.ba said:


> "Io? Ma quando mai!"


Anche quest'uso mi sembra perfetto italiano.


----------

